# AZ FURRIES?



## K9Fantasy (Dec 9, 2006)

Any other furries in AZ?
Phoenix furry here...


----------



## Wiegraff (Dec 9, 2006)

yep, tucson.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 9, 2006)

I also live in Tucson.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't live there, but I occassionaly visit my Uncle's house in Tucson.


----------



## Wiegraff (Dec 9, 2006)

Live here and you soon realize that everyone on the planet occasionally visits Tucson, especially in the winter. I can't stand it


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 9, 2006)

There ought to be some kind of anti-snowbird device... or at least they should be required to obtain seasonal drivers licenses >_>


----------



## Wiegraff (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it just me, or do 99% of the snowbirds insist on driving 5-15 mph under the speed limit? I mean, even when theres no additional traffic around (like on northern thornydale last night). I can understand more drivers=more traffic=slower driving, but I can't forgive some dude with illinois plates driving 35 on a 45mph posted street for miles on end.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 9, 2006)

lol i hate snowbirds...or i should say i hate how slow they drive


----------



## Hauke (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in Mesa!  All the old people on the streets in this area actually live here, so being stuck behind them isn't as bad as being stuck behind a snowbird.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 11, 2006)

Hauke said:
			
		

> I'm in Mesa!



And that's where my other aunt and uncle live! Awesome.

/Not a "snowbird".
//I come down for the springs and summers, actually.


----------



## yasafusa (Dec 16, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> There ought to be some kind of anti-snowbird device... or at least they should be required to obtain seasonal drivers licenses >_>



I'll be flying from Missouri to Tucson next Friday for two weeks..   

I'm not a snowbird... REALLY...  I used to live there, my grandma used to live on 18th and I lived on Juarez!  I'm afraid I've been in Missouri so long though I could split my life in 30% AZ 30% MO and 15% CA 15% Japan...

I have no real hometown.  I just have some places scattered throughout the world, where I feel comfortable...  BUT It did give me the ability to speak English, Spanish, Japanes and Redneck...


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 16, 2006)

yasafusa said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alas... once you lived in Missouri though, you are ruined for life.


----------



## yasafusa (Dec 17, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> yasafusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely ^^ I seem to have forgotten what buildings more than four stories look like...Â Â Â Â And in my town there aren't stop lights...Â Â Street Lights or much of anything...Â Â BUT they've four bars...Â Â I guess that's something..Â Â ACK. *village to correctly lable a place of 750 people*


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 17, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> Alas... once you lived in Missouri though, you are ruined for life.



i used to live in IL, does that count?


----------



## K9Fantasy (Jun 30, 2007)

yasafusa said:
			
		

> BUT It did give me the ability to speak English, Spanish, Japanes and Redneck...



lol


----------



## yasafusa (Jun 30, 2007)

K9Fantasy said:
			
		

> Xan_vega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ it's pretty close..


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Tucson here. But I don't do the fursuit convention stuff, just so you know.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Jul 3, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Tucson here. But I don't do the fursuit convention stuff, just so you know.



me either..i dont even have a fursuit


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm... I once went ot Arizona to see my grandpa as a kid, caught the flu on the plane, and hated flying with other people ever since.  He's passed away now though.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Jul 3, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Hmm... I once went ot Arizona to see my grandpa as a kid, caught the flu on the plane, and hated flying with other people ever since.  He's passed away now though.



im sorry...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 3, 2007)

Its all right, this happened 4 years ago, he died peacefuly though, i just hate the fact most of my family is down south while im up here.


----------



## Rabbit Starchild (Jul 3, 2007)

Responding late to the thread. 

Tucson fur here, living with another!


----------



## Faradin (Jul 4, 2007)

Heh heh.... WWGD. Crowbar is teh ownzors.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Jul 6, 2007)

daang! aint anybody else from phoenix metro lol


----------



## twistedtristan (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> daang! aint anybody else from phoenix metro lol


 
you know i am, sis!


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

twistedtristan said:


> you know i am, sis!



TWIST! *GLOMPS*


----------



## twistedtristan (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> TWIST! *GLOMPS*


 *is glomped* well, hello to you too!


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

twistedtristan said:


> *is glomped* well, hello to you too!



had to! love ya!


----------



## azwolfman (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> had to! love ya!


 hey there baby doll. how's my girl?


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 27, 2009)

I live over in sun city with the old people


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> God dammit why do new people keep posting these threads? Either post them in The Den, OR go to a furry meet site. Not here. All of you deserve a spanking >:C
> 
> ....and not the sexy kind :- |



Can't you just say a bullet to the skull? It'll be free of allusions. Make it an armour piercing one though, just to be sure.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Can't you just say a bullet to the skull? It'll be free of allusions. Make it an armour piercing one though, just to be sure.



Way ahead of you, 5.7x28mm SS190 <3


----------



## azwolfman (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> God dammit why do new people keep posting these threads? Either post them in The Den, OR go to a furry meet site. Not here. All of you deserve a spanking >:C
> 
> ....and not the sexy kind :- |


 
first of all...she posted the thread way before you even joined.....so i dunno who you are calling new. and second, dont be so rude!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

azwolfman said:


> first of all...she posted the thread way before you even joined.....so i dunno who you are calling new. and second, dont be so rude!



Holy shit I was too mad at the "zomg anyone from X location" to mind looking at the date. Yes it's extremely old. Second god dammit this is probably one of the oldest necroposts I've seen. The sad, heartless person who resurrected this thread is a moron. 

And third....well I wasn't being rude to you now was I? So why do you care? :\


----------



## azwolfman (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Holy shit I was too mad at the "zomg anyone from X location" to mind looking at the date. Yes it's extremely old. Second god dammit this is probably one of the oldest necroposts I've seen. The sad, heartless person who resurrected this thread is a moron.
> 
> And third....well I wasn't being rude to you now was I? So why do you care? :\


 why do i care? because she's my wife.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

azwolfman said:


> why do i care? because she's my wife.



Point taken. Still, doesn't remove the fact that necroposting is bad.

And again doesn't remove the fact that posting threads like this (no matter when they were posted) is moronic.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy fuck, this necro is ancient.

Though I think there WERE older.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Holy fuck, this necro is ancient.



I wonder if we'll find the fossilized remains of the OP :V


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I wonder if we'll find the fossilized remains of the OP :V



I can call for my cousin, she's already on an archeological digging site, she's got experience in this.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I can call for my cousin, she's already on an archeological digging site, she's got experience in this.



Good, call her. Hopefully she'll be here by tomorrow morning to inspect our findings :V


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

Face.


----------



## azwolfman (Aug 27, 2009)

dear god man, give it up. if you have such a problem with the thread you can always leave!


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Good, call her. Hopefully she'll be here by tomorrow morning to inspect our findings :V



I think I know what the diagnosis might be...
"This is some crap... I'm going back to bed" :V



azwolfman said:


> dear god man, give it up. if you have such a problem with the thread you can always leave!



Dude, if she's you wife, why the hell do you care about this thread. It's old and stupid. Go entertain her or sth.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

azwolfman said:


> dear god man, give it up. if you have such a problem with the thread you can always leave!



Give what up? :T

Why would I leave? Me and Szopaw are having so much fun mocking the thread :V

Which in itself is stupid but hey, it's not as stupid as this thread around the time it was active.



szopaw said:


> I think I know what the diagnosis might be...
> "This is some crap... I'm going back to bed" :V



Blast, you think the Smithsonian Institute would want this?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Blast, you think the Smithsonian Institut*e* would want this?



Fail, Ish... :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Fail, Ish... :V



Nu-uh. I edited it :V


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

fuck off, all of you


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> fuck off, all of you



With pleasure.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> With pleasure.



Ishnu, wrong phrase. You agreed to go away just now :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Ishnu, wrong phrase. You agreed to go away just now :V



Heavens you're right. Rephrase,

"How about no?" 

There, that better? :V


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Heavens you're right. Rephrase,
> 
> "How about no?"
> 
> There, that better? :V



Maybe, dunno, this got boring and my head hurts.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Maybe, dunno, this got boring and my head hurts.



Yeah, this thread isn't funny to make fun of anymore. Lets go waterboard you now so you can get rid of that headache.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 27, 2009)

You know, it's actually a good thing when thread titles are all caps, it indicates "not woth reading".

Also: Arizona, especially Phoenix is full of terrible and possibly dangerous people, like David M.Awesome, don't go there.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonata said:


> You know, it's actually a good thing when thread titles are all caps, it indicates "not woth reading".
> 
> Also: Arizona, especially Phoenix is full of terrible and possibly dangerous people, like David M.Awesome, don't go there.



But David is awesome c:

Sure he might hit on you constantly but hey, at least he doesn't rape :V


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

just go away


----------



## Aurali (Aug 27, 2009)

*raises paw* Phoenix fur myself. but.. this thread is gonna die soon anyway... necros are no nos


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> just go away



It's a forum. You know, in the internet. And this is a necro that's gonna be locked with or without us. There's no reason for us to go anywhere, especially since you're making it fun.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> just go away



Hun, that's not gonna work. Every post you make just encourages us more.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

what the hell does necro mean?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> what the hell does necro mean?



necro. raised from dead. when post dates skip months at a time, or in this case years. Make a new thread if you really care. This one will be locked soon.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> what the hell does necro mean?



Bring back a very, very, very old thread to life again by posting in it. This thread is a necro. Last post was in 2007, and you posted it in 2006.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Make a new thread if you really care.



Why do you give her the idea even. There already is a thread in The Den for that, for fucks sake.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonata said:


> You know, it's actually a good thing when thread titles are all caps, it indicates "not woth reading".
> 
> Also: Arizona, especially Phoenix is full of terrible and possibly dangerous people, like David M.Awesome, don't go there.



I should say I am totally agree with this.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

oh grow up you guys


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice big thread here if you want to find other furries in your city/state/country/faux-republic

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43382


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> necro. raised from dead. when post dates skip months at a time, or in this case years. Make a new thread if you really care. This one will be locked soon.



it's the inevitable, I suppose.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> oh grow up you guys



One good reason please.

BTW, you already got told what to do next, commenting further is SOOOO mature :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> oh grow up you guys



You're trying to put out a fire with gasoline here hun.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

ugh why wont they close this already....


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You're trying to put out a fire with gasoline here hun.



I am not even sure if she intends to put out the fire to start with.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> ugh why wont they close this already....



Because they want you to be able to complain some more.

You know, I don't think what more retarded, what we're doing, or you thinking that the mods are some kind of bots that don't have anything other to do than answer your orders in an isntant.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> ugh why wont they close this already....



I guess you want it to be closed so badly, correct?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because they want you to be able to complain some more.



CRY SOME MORE!

http://www.necomonline.co.uk/images/heavy.jpg


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because they want you to be able to complain some more.



oh go fuck your mother


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> oh go fuck your mother



I prefer yours, she was a good lay yesterday.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I prefer yours, she was a good lay yesterday.



Oooooo! Low blow man! : |

Szopa, your mother is like a brick. She's dirty, flat on both sides *and* constantly gets laid by mexicans


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I prefer yours, she was a good lay yesterday.



OH SZOPA, I DIDN"T KNOW YOU WENT TO US WITHOUT NOTIFYING US. D:


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Szopa, your mother is like a brick. She's dirty, flat on both sides *and* constantly gets laid by mexicans



Yours is a warcracker. And your sister... Do i really need to add more? XD



eternal_flare said:


> OH SZOPA, I DIDN"T KNOW YOU WENT TO US WITHOUT NOTIFYING US. D:



Who said I went anywhere. She came herself. :V


----------



## K9Fantasy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Szopa, your mother is like a brick. She's dirty, flat on both sides *and* constantly gets laid by mexicans



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

that was funny!


----------



## Thatch (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> that was funny!



...That joke is old... God, what rock have you been hiding under.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

K9Fantasy said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> that was funny!



Inowrite? But here in Europe I replace "mexicans" with "polacks". :B


----------



## Carenath (Aug 27, 2009)

NecroThread
Closed...


----------

